# Post a pic of your Humi thread!!!



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I thought it would be cool to see everyones humi!!

Here is mine


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Current minus the blind panel cigars! I would not slip up and leave thos in there. haha!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Stogie said:


> Current minus the blind panel cigars! I would not slip up and leave thos in there. haha!


Hey, how are the Davidoff 100 cigars? I still havn't been able to talk myself into a box.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The contents of Squid's humidor is considered "Objectionable" by the government. Sorry... <G>


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> The contents of Squid's humidor is considered "Objectionable" by the government. Sorry... <G>


:huh: Just show me the pic....lol


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is my setup spread out it came from 4 humidors and a 100 QT cooler.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Hey, how are the Davidoff 100 cigars? I still havn't been able to talk myself into a box.


Actually it is one of my favorite smokes!

Here was my review!

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=5

Funny thing is that I really compare it to the Avo LE07 and the Avos are 4 dollars cheaper at $11 a stick.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Stogie said:


> Actually it is one of my favorite smokes!
> 
> Here was my review!
> 
> ...


Dang you stogie, now i am going to have to go buy one. LOL

Sounds like a very nice smoke!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Here is my setup spread out it came from 4 humidors and a 100 QT cooler.


Sweet Jesus! :whoohoo:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Dang you stogie, now i am going to have to go buy one. LOL
> 
> Sounds like a very nice smoke!!


I kick myself everyday for not buying the Avo LE07 Box when I had the chance. That would have been a great cigar to do a tasting panel on.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Stogie said:


> I kick myself everyday for not buying the Avo LE07 Box when I had the chance. That would have been a great cigar to do a tasting panel on.


No kidding, the LE05 were amazing, still have three left hiding way down deep in the humi!!!


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

[/IMG]








Yes... I love Jack Daniel's and yes... Iam a wineo... LOL


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got these about a week ago! the Herf-a-dor is from c-bid and the humidor is from Belicoso. They were having a great sale (20% off there stock) so i couldnt pass it up.




























I used to have this but I didnt want to take it accross country. The humi works much better.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

John51277, Stogie & cigar_joel: WOW! Y'all are some luck men. I wish I can afford to pack my humi like that! Box of Davidoff...or electricity for the month...*rubbing chin*


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Shorty said:


> John51277, Stogie & cigar_joel: WOW! Y'all are some luck men. I wish I can afford to pack my humi like that! Box of Davidoff...or electricity for the month...*rubbing chin*


If you ever make it up to Missouri, stop by and you can dig in!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Here is whats in my trays. I just added the tray for coffins and combined a few.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Current minus the blind panel cigars! I would not slip up and leave thos in there. haha!


Stogie, is that the Vision humi on top ? Where did ya get it ?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought a box of them for our very first tasting panel. That is how CigarLive began.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I bought a box of them for our very first tasting panel. That is how CigarLive began.


Ahh...I wanted to buy a box but I have yet to find anyone with a full one.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking good guys. Nice collections!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

BadKarma, looks like the one on the bottom is bent, send it here and i will straighten it out for you!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

running out of room in my cooler.....looking for a new tabletop humi to clear out some space!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

John51277 said:


> BadKarma, looks like the one on the bottom is bent, send it here and i will straighten it out for you!!


hehehe, that aint gonna happen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

No one else has pics????:support:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> No one else has pics????:support:


Nobody sees Squid's Humidor! <G>


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Nobody sees Squid's Humidor! <G>


Part of being a great BOTL, is sharing your passion for cigars. You want to be a great BOTL???? DON'T YOU???


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

You obviously don't understand Squid's particular brand of humor. OR what the <G> stands for... <G>

To give an idea of scale, the sticks in the middle bin standing upright are Churchill size...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> You obviously don't understand Squid's particular brand of humor. OR what the <G> stands for... <G>
> 
> To give an idea of scale, the sticks in the middle bin standing upright are Churchill size...


It appears you and I have something in common. We both lika the pc's. Either that or you hate them and they are collecting up.lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... The two trays (not shown) are all PC or Rothschilde sticks also.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... The two trays (not shown) are all PC or Rothschilde sticks also.


Glad to see another PC whore on here!!!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Well here are 2 of the ol' fridge. 
Pic #1, loaded to the gills with bags, bags, and more bags...
Pic #2, same view, but with SOME of the bag out o' the way...


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of mine....


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Excuse the mess, I really need to re organize the loose singles and get them into boxes.

The gang









70 Quart (On top)









120 Quart (Middle)









100 Quart (Bottom)


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

I see some very nice stashes! A lot of coolidors and wine coolers out there- sweet! I will get some of my stash up shortly...


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is the larger cab. I will try to get pics of the smaller cab, desktops and tupperdor contents up some time soon:










Nummers!!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Here is the larger cab. I will try to get pics of the smaller cab, desktops and tupperdor contents up some time soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dribble:


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Here are a couple pics of mine....


nice lil selection my friend


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

i doubt anyone wants to see pics of my empty 20 count travel humi


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

cigarman said:


> i doubt anyone wants to see pics of my empty 20 count travel humi


Of course we do......COME ON....JUST ONE PIC....PLEASE!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Here is the larger cab. I will try to get pics of the smaller cab, desktops and tupperdor contents up some time soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to need your exact address and date of your next vacation out of town.

Those Tatuaje's you have are being recalled. If you ship them to me, I will take care of the exchange for you.

Are you buying any of this ?


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

home from school today so i decided to snap a few pics

heres my humi and cutters









here's the humi opened









top shelf









cooler minus the trays









tray 1









tray 2


----------



## stinky cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

To all of you who don't know Boom that well, if you look close at his humi pics, you'll see his killer poker table he built himself. Really nice work, the kid is quite a craftsman.


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

These are old pics, i have added some punches, hoyos, upmans, and romeos.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

I wonder what the wife would think about a vacation in Utah......


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

> To all of you who don't know Boom that well, if you look close at his humi pics, you'll see his killer poker table he built himself. Really nice work, the kid is quite a craftsman.


thanks for the compliment hefty, if i get a few requests maybe i'll post some pics of it


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

A few old pictures before I changed my humidification setup but you get the idea:


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I am going to need your exact address and date of your next vacation out of town.
> 
> Those Tatuaje's you have are being recalled. If you ship them to me, I will take care of the exchange for you.
> 
> Are you buying any of this ?


If you find out when the vaca is let me know and I will come and help:mrcool:

Kay


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Killer Humidor Jcruz


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Of course we do......COME ON....JUST ONE PIC....PLEASE!!!


I'll grab a pic soon, but there is really nothing to see


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

cigarman said:


> I'll grab a pic soon, but there is really nothing to see


A humidor is something to be proud of, no matter the size or how full it is!!

Joel


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> A humidor is something to be proud of, no matter the size or how full it is!!
> 
> Joel


Once I get home I'll post pics of my 300 count

I added my pipe storage box there too


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Here's some mine I took em tonight so they're current for you guys.


----------



## Atlasm (Mar 27, 2007)

This pic was when I first got it. 
True story, and bud of mine scourers different places for cigars and related items. He sends me a link asking if I live anywhere near this area listed in an ebay item. Well, it's this humi that some guy found in an abandoned mom and pop candy store. It needed some work, but it looks and works pretty well. 

Oh BTW, this sold at $61!!! Another $100 for a moisten-aire and I was in business.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Here's mine. It's a little 25 ct humi. 

I do have a few more sticks than that in there now. Since I don't smoke often I don't really keep it that full. I do have some good ones in there though.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

heftysmokes said:


> To all of you who don't know Boom that well, if you look close at his humi pics, you'll see his killer poker table he built himself. Really nice work, the kid is quite a craftsman.


How often do you play? Looks like a beautiful table. Cigar Smoker, im not suprised you have talent.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Here is the larger cab. I will try to get pics of the smaller cab, desktops and tupperdor contents up some time soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. This is the guy I need to trade with. 

:dribble:


----------



## stinky cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

Atlasm said:


> This pic was when I first got it.
> True story, and bud of mine scourers different places for cigars and related items. He sends me a link asking if I live anywhere near this area listed in an ebay item. Well, it's this humi that some guy found in an abandoned mom and pop candy store. It needed some work, but it looks and works pretty well.
> 
> Oh BTW, this sold at $61!!! Another $100 for a moisten-aire and I was in business.


That is AWESOME! What a cool old humi. And a total steal!


----------



## TheNakedGun-cl (May 1, 2007)

Here is a pic of my Coolidor its nothing fancy but it works


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Here's a few pics (sorry for the glare & fingerprints on the ol' humidor...)


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

nice stash, sandpiper


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

forgop said:


> Wow. This is the guy I need to trade with.
> 
> :dribble:


I am always open to trading- Here are a few more pics in addition to the cabinet-

My first Humi (still in use)-

Sealed tupperdor with trays and loose singles- ChefChris made the custom logo decal-

Singles Trays- 

























I have a few more trays- those will be posted soon


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

double posted for some reason


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> I am always open to trading- Here are a few more pics in addition to the cabinet-
> 
> My first Humi (still in use)-
> 
> ...


How on earth do you decide what to smoke ? I seriously take forever to pick something out. I open my two 100 count humidors and sit there like an idiot trying to figure out what I want to smoke that night. I cant imagine being in your position. That being said...I wish I had your stash.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

nice Pics, I'm so green , 
very nice collection


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

boomshay said:


> thanks for the compliment hefty, if i get a few requests maybe i'll post some pics of it


Another poker player here. Host a tourney every month or so.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

here's mine, took me a whole year to make in shop class at school


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> How on earth do you decide what to smoke ? I seriously take forever to pick something out. I open my two 100 count humidors and sit there like an idiot trying to figure out what I want to smoke that night. I cant imagine being in your position. That being said...I wish I had your stash.


I thought the EXACT same thing...I'd be staring into that tub for hours trying to decide.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Chango said:


> I thought the EXACT same thing...I'd be staring into that tub for hours trying to decide.


You say that like it is a bad thing....lol!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> I am always open to trading- Here are a few more pics in addition to the cabinet-
> 
> My first Humi (still in use)-
> 
> ...


You know you have a great collection when you keep your Padron Anniversary's and VSG's on the 2ND LEVEL!!!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

boomshay said:


> thanks for the compliment hefty, if i get a few requests maybe i'll post some pics of it


I would to see pis of the table


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

scroll up just a few posts i put one up... maybe more if there is some interest


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

Here's the makeshift coolerdor I built out of torn up cigar boxes. Right now it's stuffed with between 50 and 60 cigars with more on the way. I really need to head to my dad's and build that humi we've been talking about. And, now that I think about it, I should probably plan it to be a little bigger than I originally wanted.

empty...(or should be with that junk, don't worry, it's gone.)









current bottom row...









top shelf...









lid...


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

this is small, but i started my collection today


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

My ongoing project, getting close now.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

discdog said:


> My ongoing project, getting close now.


That is sweet, you will have to kep us up to date on it's progress.

Joel


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

It's almost full already..
*And I just started too.*


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> How on earth do you decide what to smoke ? I seriously take forever to pick something out. I open my two 100 count humidors and sit there like an idiot trying to figure out what I want to smoke that night. I cant imagine being in your position. That being said...I wish I had your stash.


Thats so funny...I do that with the fridge.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

There are alot of VERY nice collections out there. Keep it up!!!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Pics are a little old. Contents are slightly different now...  On the road so no new pics for a few days at least.

First is top of the Vicksburg
Second is the second layer
Third is the bottom

Last is the Fridgedor


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i

am


jealous!


of all these stashes, but i just started. oh well, i'll post another pic of mine since i added to it today and will be adding to it tomorrow.


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> i
> 
> am
> 
> ...


(pssst... post your address in your profile)


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

discdog said:


> My ongoing project, getting close now.


Nice stuff Bob!

CD


----------



## BlueyHK (May 18, 2007)

With all these posts, I am filled with envy! Good work to y'all. Unfortunately, here in Singapore, it is very hard to get anything that is not Cuban! Hopefully I will be in Texas in July for business and I plan to stock up whilst there!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BlueyHK said:


> With all these posts, I am filled with envy! Good work to y'all. Unfortunately, here in Singapore, it is very hard to get anything that is not Cuban! Hopefully I will be in Texas in July for business and I plan to stock up whilst there!


Well, ya know more than a few of the BOTL's here would like to have your predicament!! Just Cubans... oh well  :lol:

Enjoy it while you can!!

CD


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OK Humi it is.  Pic is from move in day.



Bought it from a defunct cigar club. Had to rent a truck to go get it. Made of mahogany and cedar. Sits in front of my desk at work.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Oh C'mon Klugs you know you have a couple shots with some smokes in that beauty.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

mills said:


> (pssst... post your address in your profile)


i thought it was... if its not showing up, which it should be, i;ll post it on my about me as well


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Come on CL newbies..... We need pics!!!!!


No pics = harsh hazing!!!!lol


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

I was hazed once before, September '76, and would rather not have it happen again!!! I hated fuggin Frosh Week.:dribble:

These are old, but still my favourite humi by far.

A little history. A co-worker is a pretty good wood-butcher. I asked him if he'd build me a humidor. He looked through his magazines for plans, and came up with some for the one below. For thr most part, it's Birds Eye maple that came from a barn in Northern Ontario that was torn down ~ 30 years ago, and people figure it was in the vicinity of 170 years old at the time. So this wood was cut from a tree probably over 200 years ago.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Great lookin humidor there Newfie!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Nice humi Jim!!! Unique lid!!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

boomshay said:


> here's mine, took me a whole year to make in shop class at school


:redface: Very nice you might want to do that for as a profession


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NC interesting singles drawer in the old cab.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Very nice Dave!!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Man, I'm starting to get feelings of inadequacy here. All I have is a 11 year old tupperdoor and a small shoe box size tupperdor for isolation.

Michael


----------



## bluesman455 (May 19, 2007)

these are some of my recent purchases.


----------



## bluesman455 (May 19, 2007)

and this....


----------



## bluesman455 (May 19, 2007)

and this...


----------



## bluesman455 (May 19, 2007)

and these...


----------



## bluesman455 (May 19, 2007)

here is my buddies walk in humi!!!


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

wow bluesman, your buddie's collection is better than all the B&M's near me combined!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

It seems more people are going with wire shelving for better circulation. hhmmm..


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

bluesman455 said:


> here is my buddies walk in humi!!!


Does he need another buddy ?


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i could probly browse in that walkin allll day!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

boomshay said:


> i could probly browse in that walkin allll day!


That looks like it's bigger than my bedroom. I wonder if he'd let me sleep in there.... 

Michael


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid *hates* this thread! <G>


----------



## SmokinDVM (May 12, 2007)

Some older pics of my humis.

2 identical 300 count humis that my wife wanted me to get so she could put them in her living room.

















My 150 count 5Vegas humi.









My cooler.









And there are a few smaller humis setting around the house.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

SmokinDVM said:


> Some older pics of my humis.
> 
> 2 identical 300 count humis that my wife wanted me to get so she could put them in her living room.


Does your wife have a sister?


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Barry those have got to be two of the most organized humidors I have seen. Wow.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice DVM


----------



## SmokinDVM (May 12, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Does your wife have a sister?


Nine of them. I got the only reasonably sane one though.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice stash barry, i'm especially jealous of the contents of the 5 vegas humi


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Can we just send our wives for "training"?


----------



## SmokinDVM (May 12, 2007)

It took me 28 years to get her to where she's at now.
She also smokes with me. See in the 5 Vegas pic, just to the left of that humi, is a 40 count humi that's hers. I'm not so sure the smoking thing is so good though, as it sometimes cuts into *my* cigar budget.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

bluesman455 said:


> here is my buddies walk in humi!!!


If I smoked 10 sticks a day for the rest of my life, I wouldnt put a dent in that stash... man...well I guess he has lots of parties.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Newfie said:


> I was hazed once before, September '76, and would rather not have it happen again!!! I hated fuggin Frosh Week.:dribble:
> 
> These are old, but still my favourite humi by far.
> 
> A little history. A co-worker is a pretty good wood-butcher. I asked him if he'd build me a humidor. He looked through his magazines for plans, and came up with some for the one below. For thr most part, it's Birds Eye maple that came from a barn in Northern Ontario that was torn down ~ 30 years ago, and people figure it was in the vicinity of 170 years old at the time. So this wood was cut from a tree probably over 200 years ago.


And how far back did that beauty set you back?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are all my humidors. I am trying to get rid of the two (not the Vision) and get a 300 to 500ct humidor.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

SmokinDVM said:


> Some older pics of my humis.
> 
> 2 identical 300 count humis that my wife wanted me to get so she could put them in her living room.
> 
> ...


I hope when I get a humidor, it will be organized like that.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Who did you have to do to get the white CAO humidor?



Looks cool. Like some computer case modder got a hold of a humidor! 

Who do I have to knee-cap to get one for myself? 

Michael


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

McFortner said:


> Who did you have to do to get the white CAO humidor?
> 
> Looks cool. Like some computer case modder got a hold of a humidor!
> 
> ...


That is what they come in. Your local B&M should have them if they are a CAO retailer!!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

John51277 said:


> That is what they come in. Your local B&M should have them if they are a CAO retailer!!!


It was a knock down drag out fight over the 3 CAO vision boxes that came into my local B&M:brick:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

McFortner said:


> Who did you have to do to get the white CAO humidor?
> 
> Looks cool. Like some computer case modder got a hold of a humidor!
> 
> ...


This small local B&M has them and I walked in the day he put them on display. He gave me 25% off so it worked out well.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone know the MSRP on the Vision Humi full?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Anyone know the MSRP on the Vision Humi full?


I think the size I got had an MSRP of $360. I got it for $270.

The sensiboxes are selling on ebay empty for between $150 and $200.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> This small local B&M has them and I walked in the day he put them on display. He gave me 25% off so it worked out well.


Drat. The Sicilian in me (1/4) was looking forward to knee-capping somebody. I even had the Louisville Slugger all warmed up!

:lol:

Michael "the Bat"


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I'll have to take pictures of mine. I especially admire home-made humi's, because they show ingenuity. I have got two home-made ones: one is a travel-dor made from a 2-qt. pitcher. The other is about 200 ct., made from scraps of wood.

I really enjoyed looking at all you guys' pictures. Especially your's, SLCRaiders. Looks like you and I enjoy a lot of the same cigars.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok here goes
























































































that was my first humi over 12 years ago








there you have it


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... I finally took a look at this thread and I realize this hobby is going to make me broke! I have to shoot a couple pics of my humi's and post them. Probably after my sister heads back home Monday.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

jitzy said:


> ok here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the lacquer finish and the clear top.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

very very nice stash jitzy!!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

LouZava said:


> And how far back did that beauty set you back?


Apologies Louis, missed the question.

It was $200 canadian.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright... I finally get the opportunity to put these up.

First humidor is the first one I purchased. It was a blem at the local B&M (still not sure of the blem). It is a 30-50 stick Craftsman Bench that I paid $50 to acquire.









The second is one that I had to pick up is a cheapie from another B&M. It holds about 50 Cigars.









The next one was my Grand Prize winnings from the CAO CX2 Contest they had on their site about a year and a half ago. It is about a 100-150 stick capacity.









The last one was a Christmas Gift from my parents last year. They got it from Tampa Humidors before they stopped carrying them. It is about a 25-30 capacity humidor.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

G8terbone, those are some nice humis. And the collection, you have some great tastes.
There's one there with a yellow band and XXX's - what is that one, I don't think I've ever seen one like that.
Nice.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

discdog said:


> G8terbone, those are some nice humis. And the collection, you have some great tastes.
> There's one there with a yellow band and XXX's - what is that one, I don't think I've ever seen one like that.
> Nice.


Which Humi? I'm not sure I see what you are looking at.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Which Humi? I'm not sure I see what you are looking at.


Sorry, it's in the post above yours, must have seen it while the pics were loading. 
Still, very nice collection.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

gotcha... wish I could help you! I have no clue what that one is... it does look interesting though!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Alright... I finally get the opportunity to put these up.
> 
> First humidor is the first one I purchased. It was a blem at the local B&M (still not sure of the blem). It is a 30-50 stick Craftsman Bench that I paid $50 to acquire.
> 
> ...


I've got the same Hygrometer that you've got. I ripped off the clip thing though.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought about doing the same... but the magnet works well in one of the humis.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

This is my main humidor.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Jon-

Did you install those locks? That is one of the reasons I got my new one. I'll have to post new picks once I get everything moved over.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

No, the locks came with it. I love this humidor. It came with everything but a humidification device. I have a Oasis II in it - it works really well.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful Cabinet! Nice stash as well...


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know half the stuff I have in my humidors - I am very disorganized.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> The contents of Squid's humidor is considered "Objectionable" by the government. Sorry... <G>


Aww, come on, we wanna see!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

There's a picture of it somewhere in this thread I think... If not it's probably with all the lighter pics. Just go to the site in my signature...


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Man, I thought I was getting a pretty nice stash. Some of you guys are making me crazy with the awesome collections you have.

Let me ask you all something. Say you have several different singles - real nice stuff ($12/ea and up). How do you decide when to smoke something you only have one of? That is my problem - I see something that I want to smoke really bad, but I don't want to because I only have one and when I think I'll get more, I end up buying a few other different sticks.

I guess I'll take some pictures of my stuff and post it this weekend. Love the pics, guys.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright... so I have condensed my humis into the new one. The Gator humi is still intact, but here is the new one.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Alright... so I have condensed my humis into the new one. The Gator humi is still intact, but here is the new one.


Great collection! I noticed you had some Rocky Patel Vintages in there, it's funny I've been prancing around the boards saying how fantastic they are, because I just had one earlier and loved it.

''They're Greeat!"


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Man, I thought I was getting a pretty nice stash. Some of you guys are making me crazy with the awesome collections you have.
> 
> Let me ask you all something. Say you have several different singles - real nice stuff ($12/ea and up). How do you decide when to smoke something you only have one of? That is my problem - I see something that I want to smoke really bad, but I don't want to because I only have one and when I think I'll get more, I end up buying a few other different sticks.
> 
> I guess I'll take some pictures of my stuff and post it this weekend. Love the pics, guys.


I know you didn't ask me bro, but I have the same dilemma all the time. If you don't mind me giving you my .2 I just take it out cut it and light it up, knowing that I have to enjoy it some time!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Nice job there gator


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Alright... so I have condensed my humis into the new one. The Gator humi is still intact, but here is the new one.


Nice humi g8trbone! I've been looking for something like that myself. I've seen several similar styles and have been tempted to build one myself. Of course, that would be in my free time. I think I have some scheduled for next year.


----------



## OutlawD (Jun 15, 2007)

Posted these in the Photo gallery as well heres my fun box


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very very nice humidor OutlawD


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

OutlawD said:


> Posted these in the Photo gallery as well heres my fun box


That is a fantastic collection, brother!


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Wine Coolers?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

silentjon said:


> This is my main humidor.


We have the same "Main" Humidor!

I don't do coolers so I opted for this one. I was cleaning up today and decided to snap some pics for you curious folk!

What a nightmare but it looks sooo much better now. I kinda didn't realize how much my collection had grown. Come to think a little over a year ago I had a 40 count and an FDO bundle with an opus and some random stuff!

Everybody out...clean up time! 









The drawer









ALL CLEAN!!!(FYI-humi is normally at or around 65-67%, hygro was down while clean up was in progress.)


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Dear Lord, Guado! When is the next herf man?? 

Those Padron Anniv.'s look tastey! I really needs to get me a box. :dribble:


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

There is always a herf in tampa. Whether or not anyone shows up at my house is another story...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Any of the new guys on here need to add theres???? 


There are some great collections on here!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Any of the new guys on here need to add theres????
> 
> There are some great collections on here!!


I would but it's embarrassing.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man oh man, I am dyin' here looking at all these set ups! My little 100 cigar humidor that has never been full is looking pretty pathetic!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Big or small guys, show your humidors. 1 cigar is better than no cigars...get posting....lol


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

fine fine, this is mine a few months ago when i really started hoarding for the first time... since then i've added a 150ct humi thats full now and a hakf full cooler, but haven't taken pictures of them...


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

notice the little kaluha stick right in the middle of everything... you can tell it was before i knew any better, haha. none of those lasted long enough to be contaminated though.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i'll have to update mine, since my last picture i've gone to a bigger cooler, added a bunch of singles and a few boxes


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhh man! just found this thread.......better take out the cam...I need some time though...lol


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, here it is...stock is getting low. The ice-chest will be converted to a humidor over the winter. I should have all my tools back home soon. I've install most the cabinets/workbenches in my garage, so I should be able to play soon.


----------



## Oliva fanatic (Jul 13, 2007)

well here is my tiny pathetic attempt to run with the big dogs...dont hurt me guys be gentle...its only my first time...


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Ok, here it is...stock is getting low. The ice-chest will be converted to a humidor over the winter. I should have all my tools back home soon. I've install most the cabinets/workbenches in my garage, so I should be able to play soon.


Tim we have the same humidor. I have been thinking about getting a cigar oasis for it to try and make it work a bit better.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Tim we have the same humidor. I have been thinking about getting a cigar oasis for it to try and make it work a bit better.


Dave, I find if I just fill one of the humidifiers and leave the other one dry it seems to work well for me around 66%. I figure the Cigar Oasis would take up too much space in there....not that it's a problem right now.

Now maybe once the ice chest is converted that may call for a Cigar Oasis.

I picked up a cheap electronic meter at the hardware store, although the analog one seems to read the same as the digital.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Tim, Yeah I have had a tough time keeping mine humid. I keep both full as well as a small glass with some solution in it. My analog gauge seemsto be off so I may need to go buy an electric one.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Big or small guys, show your humidors. 1 cigar is better than no cigars...get posting....lol


What's wrong with not having any cigars? =(

lol


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Daniel D said:


> What's wrong with not having any cigars? =(
> 
> lol


LOL....

Come on guys.....I know there is at least 200 of you who haven't posted a pic yet!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

It's actually looking pretty good today. Helps to have got a bunch of sticks the other day.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Come on guys.....I know there is at least 200 of you who haven't posted a pic yet!!!


I haven't gotten around to posting a pic yet...but soon I promise. 

I will probably rearrange everything in my humi this weekend and snap a pic then. I got cigars on top of other cigars...I know, I'm a slob!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Labman said:


> I got cigars on top of other cigars...I know, I'm a slob!


Charlie, I wish I had your problems........:lol:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

smokin'Jef said:


> It's actually looking pretty good today. Helps to have got a bunch of sticks the other day.


Looks good Jeff...all those soldiers lined up.:dribble:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Come on all you new guys and gals...Lets see your humidor pictures!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll post mine as soon as my goodies get here...


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 250 and a couple 20s around here somewhere.:leph:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, now that is a nice looking humi!!!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Lok17 said:


> Wow, now that is a nice looking humi!!!


No Kidding. Very nice. I love how it is sunk in and sits flush with the wall. Killer stash too!:dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> No Kidding. Very nice. I love how it is sunk in and sits flush with the wall. Killer stash too!:dribble:


xactly, it looks like it is a built in with the house


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is amazing.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Alright... so I have condensed my humis into the new one. The Gator humi is still intact, but here is the new one.


I see you have the "Scorpion" by Comacho in your collection. I expect they will be sold out in the next few months. Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's mine - a nice 25ct my girlfriend gave to me last Christmas 

...and inside:










I can't afford that many cigars all at one time, so I usually smoke 'em as I go . If I kept getting jealous over some of the collections you guys have I'd be as green as the Hulk right now


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

degarbie said:


> Here's mine - a nice 25ct my girlfriend gave to me last Christmas
> 
> ...and inside:
> 
> ...


That's O.K.

Your smokin the good stuff! :dribble:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Here is the larger cab. I will try to get pics of the smaller cab, desktops and tupperdor contents up some time soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had half as much as cigars as you I would be bombing people left to right!
:whoohoo: lol


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

*How do some of you afford so much????*

I can't believe what some of you have. I don't even know how you would get so many cigars saved up, unless you are spending hundreds per month. I'm lucky if I can do about 75-100 a month.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

*My Diamond Crown*










nothing too exciting but its a start plus it doesn't matter how nice your humidor is it's whats inside that matters lol.










Yeah its all diamond crown.










Just a few of my favs!










yeah its kinda bare and nothing too fancy but i'm a 20 year old that just graduated with a daughter so what do u expect lol.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Where's the pics? Your right it's not much. :wazzapp:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> running out of room in my cooler.....looking for a new tabletop humi to clear out some space!


I think you need my services. PM me about a Humidor.:redface:


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Heres all i have left, but i won't be worring about it happning again.

I wake up this morning and hes done a runner all his things are gone, his cars gone and he still ows me rent little ba***rd hope i never find him again.

Well this is all i ave left thanks tabacmon for the villigers and monti and all i have to my name is the don thomas grand corona ans the punch petit coronation.

So anyone willing to help a poor guy out to get his collection going again.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok Heres The Pic


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

degarbie said:


> Here's mine - a nice 25ct my girlfriend gave to me last Christmas
> 
> ...and inside:
> 
> ...


hay you like the monti cigarillos too great for a very quick smoke ant they but not half strong


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

are you drinking again? lol


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

yep but its only one and it was a becks vire


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> hay you like the monti cigarillos too great for a very quick smoke ant they but not half strong


Yeah, they're really good  "Real" cigar flavour in a short smoke. You're right they get strong really quickly, but I found I was pulling too hard on them, which made it worse!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Starting to stock up.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, finaslly got around to taking some pics of my humi. A little background, my wife asks last October "so what do you want for Christmas? To which I reply, like any BOTL, a new larger humi. I had an inexpensive end table humi I bought from a buddy for several years and it was getting cramped. Well one day in mid Dec. I come home to find Santa was early. Apparently, so the story goes, it was too big for him to carry in his sleigh on Christmas so he had it delivered by truck early! I LOVE MY WIFE!!!

:whoohoo:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

alnpd said:


> Ok, finaslly got around to taking some pics of my humi. A little background, my wife asks last October "so what do you want for Christmas? To which I reply, like any BOTL, a new larger humi. I had an inexpensive end table humi I bought from a buddy for several years and it was getting cramped. Well one day in mid Dec. I come home to find Santa was early. Apparently, so the story goes, it was too big for him to carry in his sleigh on Christmas so he had it delivered by truck early! I LOVE MY WIFE!!!
> 
> :whoohoo:


WOW! Very, very, very, very, very nice! :dribble:

CD


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

alnpd said:


> Ok, finaslly got around to taking some pics of my humi. A little background, my wife asks last October "so what do you want for Christmas? To which I reply, like any BOTL, a new larger humi. I had an inexpensive end table humi I bought from a buddy for several years and it was getting cramped. Well one day in mid Dec. I come home to find Santa was early. Apparently, so the story goes, it was too big for him to carry in his sleigh on Christmas so he had it delivered by truck early! I LOVE MY WIFE!!!
> 
> :whoohoo:


wow that's amazing hopefully you left extra cookies and carrots for santa and his reindeer. I think you have the most organized humidor i have ever seen. very nice selection might I add


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh yes, he got a box of gourmet double chocholate chunk cookies, a gallon of milk and a bushel of carrots!

As to the organization, I was groomed that way by my buddy Gerry who got me into JRs and got me trying all sorts of smokes. I even use those little cedar blocks to separate different sticks so they don't "copulate"!

Although I wonder what the result would be if a Padron and an Opus had a baby stogie. Hmmmmmmm.......



smokin_cgars87 said:


> wow that's amazing hopefully you left extra cookies and carrots for santa and his reindeer. I think you have the most organized humidor i have ever seen. very nice selection might I add


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

alnpd said:


> Oh yes, he got a box of gourmet double chocholate chunk cookies, a gallon of milk and a bushel of carrots!
> 
> As to the organization, I was groomed that way by my buddy Gerry who got me into JRs and got me trying all sorts of smokes. I even use those little cedar blocks to separate different sticks so they don't "copulate"!
> 
> Although I wonder what the result would be if a Padron and an Opus had a baby stogie. Hmmmmmmm.......


padron+opus would probably equal heaven and a bare wallet haha


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah, what a happy bankruptcy proceeding that would be!



smokin_cgars87 said:


> padron+opus would probably equal heaven and a bare wallet haha


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!

By the way does your wife have a sister????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok I finally updated the pix of my humidors heres the link...

http://dutchessrpmc.com/cigars.html

Figured this way would be better


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

We have the same humi! I am a cello off and you are a cello on guy. Maybe that should be the topic of a thread and poll!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

alnpd said:


> We have the same humi! I am a cello off and you are a cello on guy. Maybe that should be the topic of a thread and poll!


Not a bad idea. I leave the cello on to protect them I am constantly rummaging through there and dont want to damage anything. I do remove the cello for the ones I age tho.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> Heres all i have left, but i won't be worring about it happning again.
> 
> I wake up this morning and hes done a runner all his things are gone, his cars gone and he still ows me rent little ba***rd hope i never find him again.
> 
> ...


So are you saying that he ran off with your cigars?


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

no tis is all i ave left the rest smell and must taste like fish


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

*My Current Collection*

Wow! It is a bit overwhelming when you put it all together. Looks like it's time for me to get a cooler/cabinet.
:whoohoo:


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Want mine


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my two desktops.
http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?7e1d0df193.jpg

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?d04005e8d3.jpg

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?010450eaee.jpg


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

alnpd said:


> Ok, finaslly got around to taking some pics of my humi. A little background, my wife asks last October "so what do you want for Christmas? To which I reply, like any BOTL, a new larger humi. I had an inexpensive end table humi I bought from a buddy for several years and it was getting cramped. Well one day in mid Dec. I come home to find Santa was early. Apparently, so the story goes, it was too big for him to carry in his sleigh on Christmas so he had it delivered by truck early! I LOVE MY WIFE!!!
> 
> :whoohoo:


Wow, just WOW.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Dang Gator Mike what a bunch of dog rockets! 
Great selection!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol. Lookin to trade 'em for some watermelon owls.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys you own too many sticks lol


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

*I have humidor envy!!!*

My humidor is not near as big or as full as CigarJoel's....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Here are a few pics of my two desktops.
> http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?7e1d0df193.jpg
> 
> http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?d04005e8d3.jpg
> ...


That is a killer collection of super quality sticks there gator!!! I am big time jealous!!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright here are some pics of my locker at my B&M. These are my top two shelves (out of 3) the bottom I keep for aging cigars or ones I know I wont smoke for a while. 

I also have a tupperdor here in my appartmen. I'll get a pic of that soon.

Enjoy!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks good all, keep them coming in!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's my new 100ct Savoy that I picked up for $32 shipped during Holt's liquidation sale:


























Been seasoning for a week now..
Can't wait to get her filled.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of the "freezador" a buddy of mine and i put together last winter. 

The second pic is a humi i put together last summer. Was digging through, sorting.


----------



## Ratters-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's the Tower of Power:









Sad thing is I'm already just about out of room.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Allright CL, I know more than 100 of you have humidors.......lets see them!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's my "lockerdor". This pic is from just before I washed it up and turned it into a humi. It's a little over 6 cubic feet inside. I'll take a pic of the inside when I get back to the States. It's almost full after about a month and every time the wife complains I blame it on all of you guys for getting me hooked.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

hey everybody check out the cigars and humis in the vicegrips.ceo. collection. i am rocking two right now.about five boxes and two hundred singles. i have the la veil humidifier for the big guy spitting out 70% humidity for all the cigars. the smaller has the ashton unit. both are respectable. the smaller is customized with over one hundred cigar labels. i did it using acrylic modge podge and a brush. i like the way it looks. there is not another like it in the country! keep smoken em people.


















































i am pretty happy right now with the capacity. i do not think i will need to expand for quite awhile.:redface:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

slcraiders collection looks like a freaking library. i am jealous brother. i love humidor/collection pics. thanks for uploading everybody. lets see some more!! come on, don't be bashful.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

slcraiders, what do you use to humidify that beast of boxes?


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

Ill post some in a day or two when i take some pictures.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

most of you guys seen some of my ammo...here are some pics for he new guys...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess I'll post some pics of my humi though it's embarrassingly low on cigars.
I bought it with the idea of going box crazy and it hasn't worked out that way.
FYI The CAO Lancero box is actually filled with Padron 2000's and the CAO Cameroon box is half CAO's and half La Flor Camaroons.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> most of you guys seen some of my ammo...here are some pics for he new guys...


Good pictures Mario....
Like the Soprano humi and sticks..

Here is my humble Humi.. Filled with my favs..


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man you guys have so much.. ! Id be way too embarrassed to post what I have I on here.. maybe in a few years.. lol


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Here's my "lockerdor". This pic is from just before I washed it up and turned it into a humi. It's a little over 6 cubic feet inside. I'll take a pic of the inside when I get back to the States. It's almost full after about a month and every time the wife complains I blame it on all of you guys for getting me hooked.


How well does that keep humidity? I really like the way it looks lol.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

How do you post your pics?
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> How well does that keep humidity? I really like the way it looks lol.


It keeps better than my Savoy. It has a toungue and groove seal with rubber in the groove. It's not a standard Walmart foot locker, it's military issue. It's like a giant pelican case.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Alright here are some pics of my locker at my B&M. These are my top two shelves (out of 3) the bottom I keep for aging cigars or ones I know I wont smoke for a while.
> 
> I also have a tupperdor here in my appartmen. I'll get a pic of that soon.
> 
> Enjoy!


Tell me the CAO's are for your girlfriend right? (the flavored ones that is)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> How do you post your pics?
> Thanks,
> Chuck


Click new reply type what you want, then click manage attachments, from there you just find the photo wherever you have it stored on your comp and upload it


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Let me just say thank you to Bob Stabell. I just bought one of his Aristocrat humidors and its a work of art.

Here are a few pics

Bigfoot


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bob does amazing work. His products are never less than perfect. 


Humidors ea looking good lets keep those pics coming in!!

Joel


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that humi is tight. congrats on the great choice!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Here's the Tower of Power:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i get one of those....does the dog come with it? :lol:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is one of my favorites. Custom made by a gentleman named Michael Jasper. It is a combination of Maple and Purple Heart.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Absolutely great...nice standup humidor, plus the mahogany is great, too!
Wow!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Corona Chris said:


> Wine Coolers?


Yea right here...(old pic of her, but Im working on getting her full!)


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Well here are my two...both are new...the Carbon Fiber one is Comoy's of London...and I do so love her...and yes, the lid was open a bit longer than I would have liked...I need to get some beads to add in

The other is my Frigidoor in the works....notice how it fits quite nicely under my desk..yay!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,
Nice job...! About a week ago, I bought 4 of the Vinotemp 28 bottle wine coolers that one of our members told us about. They are now up to working and it is amazing how right on the temp and humidity is. Am enjoying them like crazy. Also, at Radio Shack I found a really neat digital temperature/humidity guage for $15. Bought 5 of them and so far they are working well in the Wine coolers. 
Now, for you, all you have to do is fill up that puppy....happy filling and smoking!
Best,


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Here is one of my favorites. Custom made by a gentleman named Michael Jasper. It is a combination of Maple and Purple Heart.


That's a real beauty Mitchell - fine craftsmanship and great looking woods!:biggrin:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Hi,
> Nice job...! About a week ago, I bought 4 of the Vinotemp 28 bottle wine coolers that one of our members told us about. They are now up to working and it is amazing how right on the temp and humidity is. Am enjoying them like crazy. Also, at Radio Shack I found a really neat digital temperature/humidity guage for $15. Bought 5 of them and so far they are working well in the Wine coolers.
> Now, for you, all you have to do is fill up that puppy....happy filling and smoking!
> Best,


Would this be they?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...+station&kw=weather+station&parentPage=search

And thanks...I'm working on recovering from Xmas first...but between all of our local B&M's that are SO nice, Cigar Bid (I'm finding the evils of that site right quickly) and the other online retailers....I'm hoping this time next year I'll be getting another one...*laugh*


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I finally took a few pics. As you can see from a few earlier posts in this thread I haven't had it that long and it's filling up fast. That's ok, when the wife asks I just blame it on you guys. Peer pressure isn't always bad!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice........ You got some nice sticks in there How are those Mysterio's


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

They are good, very smooth.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

What an impressive bunch of Humis. From the Monster walk ins to the starters all of you guys have great humidors and really ice collections. Right now I have a 100ct that gets rotated through pretty quickly.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*part 1*

ok guys, don't laugh. here is my collection. i know its not a walk-in or a cabinet, but it's mine and i'm proud to have only been smoking for a little under a year. the first pic is my 3 humi's. i have a 40-50 ct humi and 2 3-shelf display humis (75 ct) and also a coolerdor. i did a little rearranging when i took the pics. they now share 3 shelves each.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*part 2*

here is my second display humi with its 3 shelves in order (from top to bottom). also pictured is my coolerdor. the boxes inside are EMPTY. i have a few samplers on the way that will need a home they arrive. as of right now, the boxes have been seasoned and just awaiting tenants


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice humis everyone! I will get a few pics of my little humi in a bit, after I am done smoking this padron 5000 
Scott


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Milton, I tried to reach for a stick, but hurt my finger when I jammed it into my screen. I was this close to having it to. Darn it!!! 

Nice selection. Nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

*From the new guy*

My treasures:

The Top Shelf:

The Tester:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Man, this thread is killing me. I just have to update my humi collection!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my humi currently. On the top misc. sticks










On the bottom:
Left is La finca's and oliva serie G maddies
Right is some cheapo tiny vanilla ones, and a bunch of thecigarfo.com #7 blend originals.
I have some of the CFO reservas on order shortly


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW!!! Im so jealous of all of you!! I wish i had just a little of yalls stuff. Im just getting started, so my collection is still really small. All i have is a little 100 count that is pretty empty. I tried to post pics of it, but it didnt work. I will try again later


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hiway, if you can email them to me, I can resize them and post them for you if you'd like.
Scott


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

These are pictures sent to me from Hiway_86 of his humi:

Very nice bro!

























Good lookin humi and sticks!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

I figured it was time to put mine up here so here ya go! Got this one at my local B&M for $100. Listed at $400 but there's a knick at the back left corner that is barely noticeable. I love it other than the Te-Amo logo on it. Ha!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I finally took a few pics. As you can see from a few earlier posts in this thread I haven't had it that long and it's filling up fast. That's ok, when the wife asks I just blame it on you guys. Peer pressure isn't always bad!


Im totally diggin that forbidden x you got in there..


----------



## waterboy-cl (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's mine (sorry, the inside is classified):redface:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is my Staebell pride and enjoy. The 100 count on top was my first humidor and a wedding gift from my wife.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

You all have some pretty humidors.

Heres my quick and dirty. I had the cheapie humidor from Thompson's, and although it seemed to work OK, it was just too small.

I bought this Igloo cooler because it had the slots on the inside. I found a local place that had some Spanish cedar and made shelves.

I have 1 pound of 65% beads in a Tupperware container, a couple of other humi devices and a digital hygro on the door.

I just bought a 12 bottle vinotemp too which will act as my office humidor once I get it set up.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You all have some pretty humidors.
> 
> Heres my quick and dirty. I had the cheapie humidor from Thompson's, and although it seemed to work OK, it was just too small.
> 
> ...


Nice setup, Vince.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You all have some pretty humidors.
> 
> Heres my quick and dirty. I had the cheapie humidor from Thompson's, and although it seemed to work OK, it was just too small.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I never thought of setting one up sideways. The shelves would help.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


>


*nice triple0!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Ahh...I wanted to buy a box but I have yet to find anyone with a full one.


Try Thompson Cigars. They seem to have it:

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default.aspx?page=product&sender=csearch&uid=2027


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Try Thompson Cigars. They seem to have it:
> 
> http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default.aspx?page=product&sender=csearch&uid=2027


Thanks Jim. I found one a while back.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nothing like any of yours, but I gets me by for now.


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah now I understand the split.. Get the humidifier a bit away from your cigars, raise it a bit or put some cedar between them... :teacher:

Seeing some nice cigars in there


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks like a small bomb went off in there. Tear that humidifier apart and put some beads in it if you haven't or get a Puck.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

nootje said:


> Ah now I understand the split.. Get the humidifier a bit away from your cigars, raise it a bit or put some cedar between them... :teacher:
> 
> Seeing some nice cigars in there


You could take the RYJ and turn in 90 degs or 45 to make it fit, move the divider over, and put the humidifier on the left side to help.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

We just got electricity to this part of Texas so I'm still trying to figure this picture posting deal out.....so here it goes: A few pics of the "stash".


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's good to be Cigarjoel!!! Not that its bad to be the other guys either.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice humidor Dustin!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Dustin


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

OK, so what are the white bands I see at the foot of a lot of your cigars? I am going to go take some pics right now.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

threecrazychefs said:


> OK, so what are the white bands I see at the foot of a lot of your cigars? I am going to go take some pics right now.


Thanks for the compliments guys.

Threecrazychefs, the white bands are blank labels that I wrote box codes and dates on. They come in real handy. Mark at cigarmony and viper/heartfelt both sell them.

DL


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

*My little collection*

Here is where I am at after one year of smoking regularly. I might have a problem. My wife thinks so anyways.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow and wow. Nice setups, guys!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

htown said:


> Here is where I am at after one year of smoking regularly. I might have a problem. My wife thinks so anyways.


Just show her some of the other collections here including mine and she will think you have everything under control.:biggrin: I have close to 600 cigars just because I like them and need to stock.:brick:

Nice selection you have there.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Had a small Humi, now got a big boy - sorry it is low when I graduated a size up - didnt have enough to fill er up. Oh yeah the last pick is the HUMI-Guardian laying in wait.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Had a small Humi, now got a big boy - sorry it is low when I graduated a size up - didnt have enough to fill er up. Oh yeah the last pick is the HUMI-Guardian laying in wait.


Just means you have more room to get goodies for!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

How true oh so true!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's mine a 100 ct glass top. It's very dependable.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've actually got 3 boxes, but this is the only one I'm keeping active. It is shown with the optional alarm system. She barks, I bite.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

htown said:


> Here is where I am at after one year of smoking regularly. I might have a problem. My wife thinks so anyways.


Holy crap. Nice


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

flathead59 said:


> She barks, I bite.


Funny!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

htown said:


> Here is where I am at after one year of smoking regularly. I might have a problem. My wife thinks so anyways.


htown, do those blue-and-white humidifier tubes work pretty well?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> htown, do those blue-and-white humidifier tubes work pretty well?


They work GREAT. Filled with beads.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

flathead59 said:


> I've actually got 3 boxes, but this is the only one I'm keeping active. It is shown with the optional alarm system. She barks, I bite.


Dude, does that dog always look pissed?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Dude, does that dog always look pissed?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

After that bomb from Bigfoot, you probably had to buy a 300 count humidor yourself!!!



Jonjonmacky said:


> Holy crap. Nice


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I've only had them for two weeks, but so far they have been awesome!!!



BadMormon said:


> htown, do those blue-and-white humidifier tubes work pretty well?


----------



## PaulyB (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustinl said:


> We just got electricity to this part of Texas so I'm still trying to figure this picture posting deal out.....so here it goes: A few pics of the "stash".


What brand is that humidification device? I see it in quite a few of the humi pictures


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

They're called Heartfelt Beads: http://heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=14



PaulyB said:


> What brand is that humidification device? I see it in quite a few of the humi pictures


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

The beads rock!
I only wish I had invented them.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Bertram, the beads are easy to use. The blue cap signifies 65% Rh. As Vince said above, they rock!


DL


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Dude, does that dog always look pissed?


 That's funny. She's just intense. She may be a little dog, but she doesn't know it.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

flathead59 said:


> That's funny. She's just intense. She may be a little dog, but she doesn't know it.


Guy, she looks like an evil wizard or something. All little dogs don't know they are little, that's what makes them great!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Heartfelt beads FTW! 
I just got my first batch and added them to my meager humidor, so far in the last 2 hrs they've taken my RH from 77 (which is where it was when I got home) to a more manageable 72...I'm sure with the looks of things that in a little more time they'll drop it back to 70 where I want it.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Network13 said:


> Heartfelt beads FTW!
> I just got my first batch and added them to my meager humidor, so far in the last 2 hrs they've taken my RH from 77 (which is where it was when I got home) to a more manageable 72...I'm sure with the looks of things that in a little more time they'll drop it back to 70 where I want it.


Yup! Good stuff!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup.. I was using an Oasis in my havana foot locker (300-500 ct depending on who you ask) and it wasn't cutting it. I now have about a lb of beads in various places, and it seems to be doing the trick.
Scott


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

MAn that dog would fit in my humi!


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> MAn that dog would fit in my humi!


 I don't need a big dog, I just need notice that the bad guys are in the wire (and when there are no bad guys to keep my chair warm), and I'll take care of it.


----------



## PaulyB (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustinl said:


> Bertram, the beads are easy to use. The blue cap signifies 65% Rh. As Vince said above, they rock!
> 
> DL


are they filled with distilled water or 50/50 solution


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

PaulyB said:


> are they filled with distilled water or 50/50 solution


 As I read the rule book, just distilled water.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

PaulyB said:


> are they filled with distilled water or 50/50 solution


Bertram, the beads come dry then you spritz them w/ distilled water. Do not saturate them, in fact leave about half of them dry. They not only release humidity but the dry beads will absorb it if it gets to excesive. Hope this helps, bro.

DL


----------



## PaulyB (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustinl said:


> Bertram, the beads come dry then you spritz them w/ distilled water. Do not saturate them, in fact leave about half of them dry. They not only release humidity but the dry beads will absorb it if it gets to excesive. Hope this helps, bro.
> 
> DL


Perfect. Thanks for the info.
Definitely ordering some tomorrow.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

These aren't the best pics but damn I'm lazy.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

eanie meanie miney hey I'll try that one,,, Nice box.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Nick!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Very nice Nick!


I don't really have CAO Extreme Lancero's.
That cox actually has a bunch of loose Padron's in it.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

The stash as of today. (Snapped a poor shot - also have a 150 ct desktop thats almost full with assorted singles):


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats amazing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Another nice stash!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Dang Mitro - looks like our tastes are pretty well aligned. Must be the Mike wavelength or something. Nice stash!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

mitro said:


> The stash as of today. (Snapped a poor shot - also have a 150 ct desktop thats almost full with assorted singles):


Mitro,

Get to smoking bro! What kind of Wine cooler is that?

Nice picks and stash..

CM


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I have the space now i just need some more cigars. the 30-40 ct was full this morning but i sent a few explosive packages so it's a lil lonely but I'm hoping for return fire to replenish my stash.

My girlfriend and my mother think i have serious issues and i agree. then i say "So do you. I buy cigars and guns, and Y'all buy makeup and shoes." then they shut up quickly.

P.S. If anyone has any of the single cigar boxes like my America Anthem box and are willing to give them up i'm also on artist and they keep my expensive brushes nice and safe when i fly to work... please let me know if you're willing to part with them... maybe a lil trade maybe in oreder


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> Mitro,
> 
> Get to smoking bro! What kind of Wine cooler is that?
> 
> ...


28 bottle Vinotemp

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Clavery88 said:


> "I buy cigars and guns...."


That's me all the way - cigars and guns!



Clavery88 said:


> P.S. If anyone has any of the single cigar boxes like my America Anthem box and are willing to give them up i'm also on artist and they keep my expensive brushes nice and safe when i fly to work... please let me know if you're willing to part with them... maybe a lil trade maybe in oreder


Would metal tubes work?


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Heeeeyyy....I have that same little 20ct in my desk drawer here at work. 1st one I bought.


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice cabinet Dave and stocked well too I might add


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Dave - did you make that humi or did you buy it?


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks! I bought this from Avallo. Great custom humidors manufactured right here in TN! Nashville. http://www.avallohumidors.com/


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yo dave! When did you roll into town?
Scott


----------



## Dale 88 fan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


Does the door seal well enough to keep the humidity stable?

I never though of converting my gun cabinet to a humi. But if I did convert it where would I keep my guns?

:roflmao:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


Nice Zombie control equipment!


----------



## Dale 88 fan (Jan 3, 2008)

chubzerous said:


> Nice Zombie control equipment!


Thanks. I'm ready for them 

cybervee:
So far, so good. I put foam weatherseal from Lowes, on the doors. I did the flashlight test around the doors while closed, again last night. They appear to be sealing tight and humidity is level at 63-66%.


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric, that is one sweet humidor!!!

DL


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Thanks. I'm ready for them
> 
> cybervee:
> So far, so good. I put foam weatherseal from Lowes, on the doors. I did the flashlight test around the doors while closed, again last night. They appear to be sealing tight and humidity is level at 63-66%.


Keep us posted on how it is working out every now and then. I guess I could always put everything in my cabinet under the bed.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey dale 88 fan one day i'll get all mine together and show you how we TEXANS do it. I'm only 20 and I got guns coing outta my ears. Well lets put it this way there's a gun in every corner of my bed room, a knife under my mattress, a crossbow and two compound bows in my living room, and countless guns and munitions throughout my apartment.


----------



## koolbooy-cl (Mar 9, 2008)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


wtf, thats a store ! lol ... niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Dale 88 fan (Jan 3, 2008)

Clavery88 said:


> Hey dale 88 fan one day i'll get all mine together and show you how we TEXANS do it. I'm only 20 and I got guns coing outta my ears. Well lets put it this way there's a gun in every corner of my bed room, a knife under my mattress, a crossbow and two compound bows in my living room, and countless guns and munitions throughout my apartment.


Sweeeet. I'll take care of the midwestern zombies and you can omit the southwestern zombies when they attack.

Thanks for the compliments, my brutha's.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


Guns and cigars. That is one of the manliest setups ever.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Heres mine, Not quite what you guys have, but it gets me by  (Alot fuller thanks to Smokinj :biggrin: )
View attachment 11184


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Heres mine, Not quite what you guys have, but it gets me by  (Alot fuller thanks to Smokinj :biggrin: )
> View attachment 11184


Nothing wrong with that!
Nice stuff.
Scott


----------



## Dale 88 fan (Jan 3, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Heres mine, Not quite what you guys have, but it gets me by  (Alot fuller thanks to Smokinj :biggrin: )
> View attachment 11184


I, like many here, started just like that. Don't worry about it. Enjoy them and be prepared for humi growth that will overtake you like a sickness down the road. Jeez, look what happened to my gun cabinet if you need proof.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Heres mine, Not quite what you guys have, but it gets me by  (Alot fuller thanks to Smokinj :biggrin: )
> View attachment 11184


Thats a nice collection you got to going there. 
I just had my first Mx2 with my coffee this morning. Good stuff.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


WTF?

:sweat:

Back away from the stash and no one gets hurt.....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Sweeeet. I'll take care of the midwestern zombies...


Ooh Ooh, can I help? I just got a new 12 guage assault set up, and if they somehow make it down the block, a 7mm for long range assclown targets.:wazzapp:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

There is one more humidor I transfer my weekly smokes to, but it just has singles of the other stuff...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

So THOSE are the pink trays! :lol: Hey, whatever works.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> There is one more humidor I transfer my weekly smokes to, but it just has singles of the other stuff...


So many unbanded sticks. What are they ?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> So many unbanded sticks. What are they ?


Bottom left large bundle are cigarFO #7 Double Corona, right side are #7 Reserva's Toro's, top tray are cigarFO Peruvian Ligero Toro's, Torpedos and a Churchill. The salomons (right side of smaller humi) are Cuban Crafters Cuaba Knockoffs. Next question:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

How are the double espresso?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

baboruger said:


> How are the double espresso?


They are my favorite cigar - at least so far, followed by the Camacho Triple Maduro, and then the El Cobre


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Bottom left large bundle are cigarFO #7 Double Corona, right side are #7 Reserva's Toro's, top tray are cigarFO Peruvian Ligero Toro's, Torpedos and a Churchill. The salomons (right side of smaller humi) are Cuban Crafters Cuaba Knockoffs. Next question:biggrin:


Nice run down. I am glad to see you know what each are. I bought labels because I would throw my unbanded cigars in my humidor and then a 4 to 6 months later I would wonder what they were.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> Nice run down. I am glad to see you know what each are. I bought labels because I would throw my unbanded cigars in my humidor and then a 4 to 6 months later I would wonder what they were.


I'm kinda wierd that way = things I'm passionate about I retain.
I had a PC (personal computer) business in the late 80's I had about 2000-3000 sub assembly parts in inventory, hard drives, memory, video cards etc. I knew from memory who I purchased them from, at what cost and how long I had them.. I know I need a life. But if I am passionate about something - well.:nerd:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

*My Humi*

I'm starting to run out of room. I love the V's as you can see I have a box of Torp's and Robusto's. I have two trays and a storage section at the bottom


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Aaron, nice humidor! What is the capacity for it?

Those Oliva V's look good!!!!!!


DL


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Its a 300 ct.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice humi you got there...Man those "V" look great... but so do all those others... Great pic's thanks for sharing


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

chip19 said:


> I'm starting to run out of room. I love the V's as you can see I have a box of Torp's and Robusto's. I have two trays and a storage section at the bottom


Cool I have the same one I got it at Tampa Humidor a couple years ago I havent had any problems with it.:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my new 28 bottle winecooler unit. Details at http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=219733#post219733


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

trying to figure out how to post a picture...


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.sarasotacigarroller.com/Pictures.html


----------



## dberge-cl (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's my Aristocrat I bought this year... I love it.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Cool looking Humi.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Here's a quick pic of my Cooler-dor.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

These pictures are simply incredible!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

dberge said:


> Here's my Aristocrat I bought this year... I love it.


I love that humi, and I need a cab so bad. But there's NO way I could justify an Aristocrat to the wife.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

I bet I have the smallest humi here, but it is action packed


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love that little guy


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I moved 8.5 months ago and I finally found my camera!! Here you go.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=132&pictureid=941
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=132&pictureid=942
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/album.php?albumid=132&pictureid=943

Links work. Why won't pics work?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> I moved 8.5 months ago and I finally found my camera!! Here you go.


Nice collection!


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

Chaz said:


> I bet I have the smallest humi here, but it is action packed


:lol: Looks just like mine! I actually have a 20 ct desktop humi but it seems pretty full with about 15 sticks, the rest (maybe 40 more) reside in a tupperware just like yours. You are not alone brother!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

How do you make pics show up on the post?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> How do you make pics show up on the post?


Try these threads -

attaching a picture by Stogie

Picture size by LkyLindy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

There are some really nice looking,smoke storers ,congrats to you all..


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Since reading Stogie's post, I'm going to try this again.

View attachment 4613


View attachment 4614


View attachment 4615


Thanks Cybervee!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dang Mitro I knew you had a stash but... ddddaaammmnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

dberge said:


> Here's my Aristocrat I bought this year... I love it.


What does something like that go for?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is me


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> That is me


Damn, that is a STASH!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Damn, that is a STASH!!


a lot of half empty boxes and empty boxes

but there a some full ones :redface:


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

The pictures aren't great. I had to use my phone as my wife is out of town, and apparently took the camera with her.

​


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ArrowJ said:


> The pictures aren't great. I had to use my phone as my wife is out of town, and apparently took the camera with her.
> 
> ​


HAHA!! That cooler looks like a bomb!!! Blue wire.. NO NO NOOO RED!!!!!!


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*Aristocrats....*



Lok17 said:


> What does something like that go for?


You really should take a look at the Staebell/Aristocrat site. Some beautiful humi's. Old World craftsmanship done right here in America. Texas to be exact.

I've got a 23" wide x 25" deep by 40" tall Aristocrat PLUS on the way. Glass top and door, the "Set & Forget" humi system, an extra drawer with full extension rollers, done in brn mahogony. Base price is $1329, the top was $120 and the extra drawer w/ext was $160 total was $1609.

Just got the e mail that it's maybe two weeks out for delivery. I've been waiting EIGHT weeks already.

I decided on the humi after seeing a similar model, but done in FIGURED American Black Walnut and a few extra moulding options. Talk about a work of ART!!

Considering the amount of money many of us have invested in a collection of cigars. And many like to age them for a period of time. I felt the Aristocrat was a good investment.

Thats MY story and I'm sticking to it!! (But Honey! It's an investment!!)

FN in MT


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

As you can see the Flor De Oliva is my goto work cigar. My premium cigars are bold taste profile with alot of Litto Gomez.


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> HAHA!! That cooler looks like a bomb!!! Blue wire.. NO NO NOOO RED!!!!!!


A bomb? No that's my entire supply! 

It does kinda look nefarious.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. There are some amazing setups in this thread. I am in awe.

Here's my '75ct display humidor" and eBay desktop humi. I just received the VSG, Serie V, LFD double Ligero lancero and chisel, Torano Virtuoso Crescendo, and Ramon Allones Gustavo from Newfie as part of a trade. These will all be firsts for me! Awesome selection, and I look forward to smoking every one.

The desktop humidor is so old-school that it has a real Credo! :biggrin:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

bobbyg29 said:


> Here are a couple pics of mine....


How has that soprano treated you? I hear its not worth the price. Nice stock btw


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I really like the Soprano smokes.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's mine:









































The Article I wrote on the construction process.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Great job Mark! Here is my second humidor, a fridgadoor I use for my overflow.
As basic as it gets, just some 70% beads, an oust fan, and a digital hygro.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ArrowJ said:


> A bomb? No that's my entire supply!
> 
> It does kinda look nefarious.


No I ment with the wiring and stuff not the amount of the contents


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, it was just a weak attempt at humor on my part...very weak


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Very, very impressive displays....just got my mini video working and am going to post my selections soon. 
Best,
Ylo2na/chuck


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

MrTapes said:


> Here's mine:


Wish I was this crafty. Awesome.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I finially broke down today and bought a small wine chiller. I've needed more storage space, and been doing the whole wooden humidor/wine chiller debate for a while, and finially decided I'd do both (my wooden one is in my avitar). I don't have a lot of room, so I picked up a .88 cubic foot wine chiller at Target. It can sit on my counter, and I think I should be able to get half a dozen boxes in it. My local B&M was kind enough to gift me a few emptys, so I can see how it works. One nice thing about this one is that the interior is aluminum not plastic, so I don't have to deal with plastic smell.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

*Seegarfan's Stash*

A few pics of my collection.....4-120qt coolerdors, 1-48qt coolerdor, 1 -96qt tupperdor and 1 Aristocrat Plus.....and I need more room. I really think a walk in makes more sense at this point....now if I could just convince the wife.

Mark


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

seegarfan said:


> A few pics of my collection.....4-120qt coolerdors, 1-48qt coolerdor, 1 -96qt tupperdor and 1 Aristocrat Plus.....and I need more room. I really think a walk in makes more sense at this point....now if I could just convince the wife.
> 
> Mark


Wow! Just built some walls and you have a B&M store.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude that is impressive


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice collection, Mark! Wow!


DL


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you get the pics not to post as thumbnails?

Mark


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> A few pics of my collection.....4-120qt coolerdors, 1-48qt coolerdor, 1 -96qt tupperdor and 1 Aristocrat Plus.....and I need more room. I really think a walk in makes more sense at this point....now if I could just convince the wife.
> 
> Mark


First of all, has anyone ever told you that you have a Christopher Walken "look"?

Second, Holy cigar explosion batman! I think a walk-in is certainly the way to go


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> How do you get the pics not to post as thumbnails?
> 
> Mark


I just click on the Insert Image button and type in the URL of the images which I store on my server. (The button that looks like a mountain with the sun over it).

I was wondering just the opposite. How do you set them as thumbnails?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

> Seegarfan's Stash
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Mark--You are packin some of my favorites-Padrons, San Cristobals,tats

Very sweet---You need a bigger boat...........er.......humidor


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

work humi, just bought it yesterday threw a romeo y julieta, a fuente, and a camacho to get me started...looking to build on it even though I'm barely at my desk :lol: I'm always on a site


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> A few pics of my collection.....4-120qt coolerdors, 1-48qt coolerdor, 1 -96qt tupperdor and 1 Aristocrat Plus.....and I need more room. I really think a walk in makes more sense at this point....now if I could just convince the wife.
> 
> Mark


Mark - I guess you didn't know this but aren't you my long lost brother...:redface:

That is impressive!!!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Mark - I guess you didn't know this but aren't you my long lost brother...:redface:
> 
> That is impressive!!!


Hmmmmm.......could be since I have not seen my brother in years!

Mark


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

ArrowJ said:


> I just click on the Insert Image button and type in the URL of the images which I store on my server. (The button that looks like a mountain with the sun over it).
> 
> I was wondering just the opposite. How do you set them as thumbnails?


I just click the add attachment and it brings up the browse your computer window, click the pic I want and then click upload.

Mark


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> A few pics of my collection.....4-120qt coolerdors, 1-48qt coolerdor, 1 -96qt tupperdor and 1 Aristocrat Plus.....and I need more room. I really think a walk in makes more sense at this point....now if I could just convince the wife.
> 
> Mark


My wife keeps telling me to convert my closet in my office into a humidor... if I had your collection, I WOULD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i need some illusions, let me know if you want to sell some


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> My wife keeps telling me to convert my closet in my office into a humidor... if I had your collection, I WOULD!!!!!!!!!


If my wife told me to convert my closet I would and then I'd buy more


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark, that collection is AWESOME! How do you decide what in the hell you are going to smoke every day?:imconfused:


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Mark, that collection is AWESOME! How do you decide what in the hell you are going to smoke every day?:imconfused:


That's the fun of it!

I like have a variety of smokes to chose from without having to drive to the local B/M. That being said, I still kind of get stuck on certain ones from time to time. Then if I'm not careful I'll have a tendancy to overbuy......Oh well, a guy could get caught up in worse things.

I enjoy everything about this hobby (obsession?) Searching out new sticks, finding the best deals out there, talking to the retailers, storing, aging etc.

Oh, and SMOKING too!

Mark


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

DUDE!!! Thats just sick!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> That's the fun of it!
> 
> I like have a variety of smokes to chose from without having to drive to the local B/M. That being said, I still kind of get stuck on certain ones from time to time. Then if I'm not careful I'll have a tendancy to overbuy......Oh well, a guy could get caught up in worse things.
> 
> ...


Man, your collection is like my dream arsenal. 
You have all my favorites or all the stuff I want. 
Killer stuff!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Man, your collection is like my dream arsenal.
> You have all my favorites or all the stuff I want.
> Killer stuff!


Thanks.....now if the wife would just appreciate it like you guys do......probably not in this lifetime, huh? :lol::lol:

Mark


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so here is my little humidor with it's Funkey guards.
I love it but want to work up to the amazing collections and varieties alot of you have..your my hereos 
View attachment 4977
View attachment 4978

View attachment 4979
View attachment 4980

View attachment 4981


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

You better watch out or those little dude will smoke all your stogies.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Legion said:


> Okay so here is my little humidor with it's Funkey guards.
> I love it but want to work up to the amazing collections and varieties alot of you have..your my hereos
> View attachment 4977
> View attachment 4978
> ...


Great looking collection. Looks absolutely tasty :dribble:
I've been wanting to try those Perdomo's cami's, I am loving all the other la tradition cabinet selection blends they have, especially the limited golf editions. :dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!



Legion said:


> Okay so here is my little humidor with it's Funkey guards.
> I love it but want to work up to the amazing collections and varieties alot of you have..your my hereos
> View attachment 4977
> View attachment 4978
> ...


----------



## Adam-d (Apr 2, 2008)

good lord! now I realize how many of you have no problem droping bombs on us peasant folk! amazing stuff guys! lets be friends


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

You'll get there too, don't worry.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Man I love threads like this!!!!!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Updated work humi


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

See With the Cohiba and Camacho..you have the start of a great collection.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Legion said:


> See With the Cohiba and Camacho..you have the start of a great collection.


Bugger, I have a sneeking suspission from that picture the the Cohiba might not be authentic...


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Legion said:


> Okay so here is my little humidor with it's Funkey guards.
> I love it but want to work up to the amazing collections and varieties alot of you have..your my hereos
> View attachment 4977
> View attachment 4978
> ...


Nice collection......like those Perdomos, do ya?

Mark


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Bugger, I have a sneeking suspission from that picture the the Cohiba might not be authentic...


I didn't want to say anything but the band does look suspect to me, I'm no expert though...


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah I love the Perdomos Reserves Cabinet are really good a smooth cigar. 
I am wondering how well they will age though..Not sure..anyone?
If I dont smoke them first lol


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> I didn't want to say anything but the band does look suspect to me, I'm no expert though...


It did to me too, until I brought it to two other b&m's and they said its authentic. Is what your seeing how big the wrapper is oppose to the cigar, because by accident I took it off, and now it doesn't fit correctly. It's not a cuban btw.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

serenomike said:


> It did to me too, until I brought it to two other b&m's and they said its authentic. Is what your seeing how big the wrapper is oppose to the cigar, because by accident I took it off, and now it doesn't fit correctly. It's not a cuban btw.


It definately doesnt look like a cuban Cohiba. So im guessing its dominican. And thats the 'old' band which mean there must be some age on that thing 

That is the start of a nice collection. Very nice


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

serenomike said:


> It did to me too, until I brought it to two other b&m's and they said its authentic. Is what your seeing how big the wrapper is oppose to the cigar, because by accident I took it off, and now it doesn't fit correctly. It's not a cuban btw.


Ahhh ok I was assuming it was a cuban and the band did not look right to me. My bad!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> I didn't want to say anything but the band does look suspect to me, I'm no expert though...


I didn't want to say anything either, but if you best friends wife is cheating on him... do ya tell him? He deserves to know even though he may not want to hear it


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ahhhhh NM, looked liek a knockoff of a Cuban and the stripes of dots were all off, if it is a dominacan and that old it should be sweet smoking by now bud enjoy'em!!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I didn't want to say anything either, but if you best friends wife is cheating on him... do ya tell him? He deserves to know even though he may not want to hear it


You were just being a good BOTL!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> A few pics of my collection.....4-120qt coolerdors, 1-48qt coolerdor, 1 -96qt tupperdor and 1 Aristocrat Plus.....and I need more room. I really think a walk in makes more sense at this point....now if I could just convince the wife.
> 
> Mark


That is truly an amazing stash! Thanx for sharing the pics. With guys like you and Gerry (howland1998) on here, I am inspired!:dribble:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Just took a dry puff of that cohiba, things AMAZING...has about 10 years of humi age under its belt...gonna spark it soon. I'll keep you informed, no need to say sorry I would think it was fake too if it wasn't a dominican.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> That is truly an amazing stash! Thanx for sharing the pics. With guys like you and Gerry (howland1998) on here, I am inspired!:dribble:


Man, mine don't hold a stick to ylo2na.......you really need to check out his stash. I bet they have to send a special truck to his house each week just to cover his cbid purchases.

Mark


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Legion said:


> Okay so here is my little humidor with it's Funkey guards.
> I love it but want to work up to the amazing collections and varieties alot of you have..your my hereos


Nothing wrong w/that collection - some fine smokes in a very attractive humi. And I like the funky guards!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> Man, mine don't hold a stick to ylo2na.......you really need to check out his stash. I bet they have to send a special truck to his house each week just to cover his cbid purchases.
> 
> Mark


Oh, I know his stash - definitely should have included Chuck in my list.:biggrin:


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

these are my two humi. The Egg is purely novelty...i smoked one and it was aweful....but i kept the 2nd one. This collection has sprung in less than a year...and i have a box of brazilia's coming in next week and some nubs tomorrow when i;m at the nub event in pittsburgh.

hope you like


the empty box is being seasoned for the nubs/brazilia's, cause i'm almost out of room


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Neill, thats really an amazing collection. We have many of the same tastes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> these are my two humi. The Egg is purely novelty...i smoked one and it was aweful....but i kept the 2nd one. This collection has sprung in less than a year...and i have a box of brazilia's coming in next week and some nubs tomorrow when i;m at the nub event in pittsburgh.
> 
> hope you like
> 
> the empty box is being seasoned for the nubs/brazilia's, cause i'm almost out of room


Very impressive Neil! Not bad for less than a year!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Neil, Wow that is a really nice collection...and great accessories...way to go


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> these are my two humi. The Egg is purely novelty...i smoked one and it was aweful....but i kept the 2nd one. This collection has sprung in less than a year...and i have a box of brazilia's coming in next week and some nubs tomorrow when i;m at the nub event in pittsburgh.
> 
> hope you like
> 
> the empty box is being seasoned for the nubs/brazilia's, cause i'm almost out of room


That's a damn nice collection....a lot of variety. That egg is one weird SOB isn't it?

What is that stick in the 3rd pic that has a purple/violet wrapper on it? I have never seen a wrapper that color.

Mark


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i honestly have no idea....Sam Leccia sent me it. its looks like a burgundy color is real life. smells amazing though!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Neil that looks like some top notch stuff! thanks for sharin man


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree Neil, that is a nice collection! Those eggs crack me up lol


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Dale 88 fan said:


> Here's my gun cabinet converted to a humidor. The two guards in pix are just a couple of my latest builds. They keep a keen eye on the goods inside. C-Bid has been a dangerous place to hang out lately. Hoorah.


Sweet Arsenal--------:biggrin:


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> i honestly have no idea....Sam Leccia sent me it. its looks like a burgundy color is real life. smells amazing though!


Is that the only one you had/have?.....just wondering if you ever smoked one like it.

Mark


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

its the only one i've ever seen as well....i;m seeing sam today, i'll ask him about it...while enjoying some nubs


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> its the only one i've ever seen as well....i;m seeing sam today, i'll ask him about it...while enjoying some nubs


Thanks, I would appreciate that.....just curious. That's a new one on me.

Enjoy those nubs......I am gonna have to order me some of them....where is the best place to pick up a couple fivers or a sampler from?

Mark


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> Thanks, I would appreciate that.....just curious. That's a new one on me.
> 
> Enjoy those nubs......I am gonna have to order me some of them....where is the best place to pick up a couple fivers or a sampler from?
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark I think this sampler looks pretty good, if I had the funds atm I'd pull the trigger myself.

It's the first option after the big description. It is a 12 pack and you get to try one of each size from all three lines, pretty sweet!

http://www.atlanticcigar.com/nubcigars.html


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Great collection, some lovely looking smokes.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i'll add a picture in a little...but i have a converted cigar box turned humidor now filled with nubs, and i have a box of brazilia's coming!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I had to do a little cigar tetris, so I thought I would snap a few photos while I was at it.

The top of my ice chest humidor has four levels of trays. This is the top level.










Level two.










Level three










Level four










Put some overflow in empty boxes.










Boxes of Cubans.










Bottom Section










Accessory drawer










Top tray of my desktop. I keep mostly single Cubans in the desktop.










Bottom section of desktop.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

very nice. great selection...i;m looking into turning a chest into a humidor. i might be coming to you for some advice on transforming it


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Tim,
That is an amzing selection...and great tetris skills...Keep up the excellent work


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I had to do a little cigar tetris, so I thought I would snap a few photos while I was at it.
> 
> The top of my ice chest humidor has four levels of trays. This is the top level.
> 
> ...


If those cubans montes are hot it my fault i was starring so hard and drolling all over sorry


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd like the bottom two pictures to go please!!! No Really!!!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Updated work humi contents: RP old world reserve, cohiba(I ruined my band), camacho, romeo y julieta 1875, partagas black, and last but not least the olivia serie O


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Thought I would snap a couple photos of my humi's and I should have listened to everyone. My 50ct and (3) 20 cts are overflowing and I have 20 coming from the devil site tomorrow.:arghhhh:


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

*Updated pics of my stash*

Updated pics of DL's stash. I bought the shelf at Walmart for 19 bux!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

vankleekkw said:


> Thought I would snap a couple photos of my humi's and I should have listened to everyone. My 50ct and (3) 20 cts are overflowing and I have 20 coming from the devil site tomorrow.:arghhhh:


Sounds like it may be coolerdor time!

Mark


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Alittle update since my last post in this thread. I have upgraded from 1 humi to 2, man this is addictive :biggrin:

View attachment 16507


View attachment 16508


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's mine. I am just gonna post the link cuz it's a SUPER sized pic.

http://kenstogie.googlepages.com/IMG_3798.JPG/IMG_3798-full.jpg

Oh I forgot I have two coolerdors and a 150 count too.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Guys I am very impressed! Now I need to get a cooler!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Figured I would post new pics because I got a new testerdor....

The cabinet:

the new testerdor:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm way behind on the power curve!! My humi is as big as a Snoopy lunch box...You folks have some awesome humi's.....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

*I am thinking I messed up*

I post in wrong area before i guess...so here it is.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I post in wrong area before i guess...so here it is.


I still hate you here too!!!

Very nice smokes!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

lol i shall go run and hide now sorry ...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I post in wrong area before i guess...so here it is.


My humidor wants to grow up to be just like your's:dribble:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

I gotta try some nubs..Seems like every place I go on here, I hear Nub this Nub that!! Dam it....I know Duece is gonna send some my way...can't wait........You guy's have some bad azz humi's........


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I post in wrong area before i guess...so here it is.


Charles very nice selection and very neat also---I noticed you remove all your cello--just curious if you have any problems with the foot cracking, etc.
Oh ya --I'm also jealous-----I'll take one of each and will return fire with the same---:redface:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

*My Collection*

Here it all is... I need more humi action 

Lets see, the first is the setup... second is the singing boxes shot. 
Third, well I got a hankering for some green cigars, thats what came of it. 
Fourth, RP Super Sampler.. very nice for holding randomness. 
Fifth,Sixth, normal humi, needing more space atm..
Seven and Eight, Te-Amo's from my honeymoon.. 4 years ago, not so great, but they look nice sitting there. Also a bag of bands and a "Las Vegas" cigar my mother in law brought me.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

shawn.knight said:


> I'm way behind on the power curve!! My humi is as big as a Snoopy lunch box...You folks have some awesome humi's.....


haha Same here!










Look at my sweet film canister humidification device lol...


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

sseagle said:


> Also a bag of bands and a "Las Vegas" cigar my mother in law brought me.


That Las Vegas one is sold by the Frey Boys here in Vegas. Never had one so not sure how good it is.


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy Sweet Jumping Mother Of God On A Pogo Stick!!!!!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

There are wayyyyyy too many rich people on here... I would be embarrassed to put a pic of my pathetic little humis on here!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

vstarvince said:


> There are wayyyyyy too many rich people on here... I would be embarrassed to put a pic of my pathetic little humis on here!


I'll post mine if you post yours:redface:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

vstarvince said:


> There are wayyyyyy too many rich people on here... I would be embarrassed to put a pic of my pathetic little humis on here!


Most are not rich. Probably have just been at it for a loooooong time, and have built up a collection. There is nothing to be ashamed of in having a small humidor. At least you have one, because some don't.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Most are not rich. Probably have just been at it for a loooooong time, and have built up a collection. There is nothing to be ashamed of in having a small humidor. At least you have one, because some don't.


Exactly. So post your pic already. We like all shapes and sizes of humidors. (like cigars and boobies)


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

I just realized I never posted my pics in this thread. I know i posted them somewhere when I first joined so here they are again.

The pics are from back in early June. It's a little messier and more crammed now. When I get a coolerdor and get my full boxes in it, I will post new pics.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> I just realized I never posted my pics in this thread. I know i posted them somewhere when I first joined so here they are again.
> 
> The pics are from back in early June. It's a little messier and more crammed now. When I get a coolerdor and get my full boxes in it, I will post new pics.


very very nice humi bro ...what is that? It look similar to mine a little higher on this page...


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> very very nice humi bro ...what is that? It look similar to mine a little higher on this page...


i believe they are the same. I forgot when i got mine, a few years ago, from Cigars International's downtown store. I use my drawer for storage of lighters, cutters, butane, baggies, etc. instead of cigars.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine has cigars in it lol and it is packed right now...i am having to bomb the crap outta some people to get some room...


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

There are some very nice collections on here as well as humidors. Sooner or later I will post a pic of my collection.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Come on Matt we love to druel give us some pics...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

WOW, I just looked at some of these and I'm not sure I'm worthy. But, here is my meager stash


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You have a nice stash. Nice selection, I love the #4s.



Wunderdawg said:


> WOW, I just looked at some of these and I'm not sure I'm worthy. But, here is my meager stash


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

htown said:


> You have a nice stash. Nice selection, I love the #4s.


Notice some of them are missing?.........heh heh!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> Notice some of them are missing?.........heh heh!!!!


Ooooh a Party Culebra.. :dribble:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0473.jpg
http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0474.jpg
http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0475.jpg
http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0476.jpg

This is the majority of my stash. I peeled the layers off the top to expose the gems hiding at the bottom.

How do you post the pics directly on the site without using photobucket or anything else. Also, I've seen 7 year old that have more computer knowledge than I do


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Matt. Wish I was as organized as you.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Top notch gars matt...very nice


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i need to organize mine much better....mine is literally just a hodgepodge of cigars thrown into a humidor. theres a lot of them, for a 20 year old. i might organize this weekend and shoot up some new pics


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Mine has cigars in it lol and it is packed right now...i am having to bomb the crap outta some people to get some room...


well...if you *REALLY* need to make room...:biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wunderdawg said:


> WOW, I just looked at some of these and I'm not sure I'm worthy. But, here is my meager stash


wow Kevin, did you say "meager"?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

matt3 said:


> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0473.jpg
> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0474.jpg
> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0475.jpg
> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r424/Matt3_photos/IMG_0476.jpg
> ...


Matt, you have an impressive collection of gars


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

finally got the humi pics copied over from my camera... :biggrin:


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

It's only the outside, but here's mine until I find a buyer.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

ngetal said:


> finally got the humi pics copied over from my camera... :biggrin:


Nice set-up!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

ngetal said:


> finally got the humi pics copied over from my camera... :biggrin:


Wow...what are your store hours???.....:lol:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

very nice setup


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd throw a "guess how many cigars" contest... but that would mean I'd have to count them... :eeek:

besides, I'm not sure I want to know... it might scare me... :biggrin:


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*Here are my humidors, tupperdors and boxes for which I don't have room. Plan on getting a large cabinet for X-mas. Everything is filled to overflowing now. Will try to get some inside pics later.*


----------



## coffetamy (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW!!! This is really sad, I have a plastic box with some ceader sheets in it and only a hand-full of cigars, those are impresive pictures. Drop me a line if you ever need help with any of those LOL (road trip  ). 

I do have a question; what is the small tubs of white stuff in most of the humidors? Thanks


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

coffetamy said:


> I do have a question; what is the small tubs of white stuff in most of the humidors? Thanks


Humidity beads. You can purchase them from David at Heartfelt


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive collection - not sure you can wait until Xmas for that cabinet!:lol:



penguinva said:


> *Here are my humidors, tupperdors and boxes for which I don't have room. Plan on getting a large cabinet for X-mas. Everything is filled to overflowing now. Will try to get some inside pics later.*


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i don;t have a camera currently...but i just got a new 100 count to add to my humi's. it was prolly a mistake to get, but once you start, you just can;t stop getting these amalgamations of tabacco's


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Figured I would post new pics because I got a new testerdor....
> 
> The cabinet:
> 
> the new testerdor:


Well, it's been 3 months since those pictures, here is an update:

Top of cabinet:

Bottom of cabinet:

Top of testerdor:

Bottom of testerdor:

There is just enough room for two maybe 3 more boxes in that cabinet. Hi my name is Ron, and I have a problem......


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow not taking a pic of mine u all have mine blown out the water lol....Nice humi's by the way


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

MaduroSmoke said:


> wow not taking a pic of mine u all have mine blown out the water lol....Nice humi's by the way


It's ok, we still want to see! Collections big or small we want to see them all!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

These are some that I built. A couple are still mine. I keep some cigars at my BILs house when I don't have room. I've started build a tower for myself now too. I'll have to add some more tomorrow. The one I'm giving away is in here too. I'm still short a couple pics.


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

wow, all of these are impressive!


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok all, be nice. Yes, the photos suck, but my phone will have to do for now. 

Just got the new humidor seasoned, and lol, did I misjudge the size from the auction. Oh well, holds an ok amount and looks good. The analog hygrometer is hilarious. The hand looks like a twist tie. Overall, the box is solid, but I'm keeping a jar of humidification beads on each level anyway. Ignore the hygrometer reading on top. Just got done filling it when I took the pics. 





Just posting this because I just finished seasoning it and staple gunning more bits-o-wood to the top and base. Turned a cheap $25 humidor that was absolute crap into something that holds humidity and looks decent enough. 




I'll try to replace these sometime soon. Still haven't dug my camera out from summer.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Dude that's a nice humidor! Sweet


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow...ya all these humis put mine to shame... ill throw some pics up tomorrow


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

I havent been at this as long as you guys


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

zachattack 843 said:


> I havent been at this as long as you guys


For someone who hasn't been at it very long you certainly have good taste. The collection you have are top shelf in my books.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful collection of cigars. My issue is I can build more humidors than I have cigars. I'm starting a Humidor that should hold 200+. I only own 80ish. I'm ordering 20 or 30 tomorrow. If things go like they usually do, I'll out grow the new humi before I finish it. Thank God I can build more.:biggrin:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

mine is a lil empty tis why i didn't want to take a pic....lol

but here it is!


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

toastedC - how do you have the power coming into your Hydra? It seems like you are not using the ribbon cable out but the wal wart through the back somehow?

thanks, in my next build I'm not sure how I will thread that.

jp


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

http://api.ning.com/files/SRZYboUXFlpJzyo3tpzjaL8YXp5JfJqPJnm0*Uh8ZiuhJsLQt2pm0MZudCcY98V2AOQg2yCX8hBupiVgB0-WxHN*kxYe1Msd/coolerdor_sm1.jpg?width=360&height=310[/HTML]
and it's full of boxes, the boxes stuffed with various five-packs of Perdomo, Oliva, Torano, Camacho, Gurkha, Fuente, etc.

I call her "FrankenCoolerDor".


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

JPinDC said:


> toastedC - how do you have the power coming into your Hydra? It seems like you are not using the ribbon cable out but the wal wart through the back somehow?
> 
> thanks, in my next build I'm not sure how I will thread that.
> 
> jp


The humi has a wall jack in it. Upgrading soon to the Hydra LG unit.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

i saw that - it looks like a beast at 11" wide but the remote readout would be awesome to have - it is a pain that the Hydra doesn't have the display in a better location for use in a cabinet. 

Good thinking about the wall jack.

jp


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

*My cabinet*

One of my first woodworking projects - a box covered in bombay mahoghany stain, lined with spanish cedar and sealed with weatherstripping.




























jp


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice work... I will post new humi pics when i get done getting the crap bombed outta me lol


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, got off my butt and grabbed a real camera.





Man, some of you guys have serious collections. My friends think I have a problem... from now on I'm referring them to this thread. 

*edit* New humidor dipped to 60% tonight. Not completely uncomfortable with it, but will have to get to work to get that 5% back.


----------



## jeffjr_1977-cl (Jan 7, 2008)

I got my new aristocrat (MXT 26.5) the other day. I must say Bob is by far one of the best people I have ever done business with.

Now I just need to work on filling it up.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> I got my new aristocrat (MXT 26.5) the other day. I must say Bob is by far one of the best people I have ever done business with.
> 
> Now I just need to work on filling it up.


That is a beautiful humi man:thumb:


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> I got my new aristocrat (MXT 26.5) the other day. I must say Bob is by far one of the best people I have ever done business with.
> 
> Now I just need to work on filling it up.


Wow, nice!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Humi you got there


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> I got my new aristocrat (MXT 26.5) the other day. I must say Bob is by far one of the best people I have ever done business with.
> 
> Now I just need to work on filling it up.


Thats a pretty awesome humi


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Humi is gone...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Got everything arranged and the RH up to par. It's not full, but it works for me. Especially the middle section, those are my babies lol.


very nice


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I am very jealous of all of you.


----------



## mountaineer98 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is my box. It was gift from my wife.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^ You have my kinda taste in smokes Aaron. Very nice bro


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

mountaineer98 said:


> This is my box. It was gift from my wife.


Very nice humi :thumb: Do you know where your wife bought it. I want one.


----------



## mountaineer98 (Sep 11, 2008)

WillieDiesel said:


> Very nice humi :thumb: Do you know where your wife bought it. I want one.


She ordered it from Atlantic Cigar, but that was a couple of years ago and I don't know if they still carry this paticular model. This one has the Romeo and Juliet logo painted on the top. The first one we got from them was busted, but we returned it and they promptly shipped out a replacement. I was very happy with the service.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice looking box, and the cigars are ok LOL


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Did a little cooler tetris today and thought I'd share my cooler progress since 8.15.08 until now. By this time next year, it looks like I'll need another 150 QT cooler.

as of 8.15.08


as of 9.7.08


as of today, 11.30.08 (there's 2 boxes of Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet #2's hiding behind where the Nubs are)


----------



## apstenzel07 (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice stash ron. *jealous* =]


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet coolerdor


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Stupid slope.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my first humidor (read: old box!) that I bought for $30 this weekend. I'm sure I'll need another soon because I can already feel the hoarding mentality creeping in and I want to buy everything I see or read about. I checked the seal and it's great. Just bought my hygrometer and it's getting salt tested as we speak. Getting ready to order a half pound of 65% beads when I get done typing here. I think this bad boy will hold 50 or so regular cigars, so it should be a good starter.


----------



## SGT_Calle (Nov 6, 2008)

My modest humidor. Funny thing is that now, two months after this picture, it looks nothing like this, lol. As my love of cigars grows I see a need for more storage. Maybe a 150-200 Ct. humi in my future.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

SGT_Calle said:


> My modest humidor. Funny thing is that now, two months after this picture, it looks nothing like this, lol. As my love of cigars grows I see a need for more storage. Maybe a 150-200 Ct. humi in my future.


Great start! Do yourself a favor and get something that holds 200 - 300.. hahha..

I now have 4 humidors due to lack of planning ahead (and I gave the 5th to my dad).


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That's not a humidor, that's a cigar store? What are your hours?



stlcards said:


> Got everything arranged and the RH up to par. It's not full, but it works for me. Especially the middle section, those are my babies lol.


----------



## costaricanimports (Jul 30, 2008)

*messy but works*

I dont think i have any more room in this, dont laugh cause its unorganized.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That is a mess!!!

That looks like a huge Cabinet!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got a shipment in from CI today and it looks like I'm going to need to upgrade to a coolerdor soon. I thought I'd post a picture of my stash.

:biggrin:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> I got my new aristocrat (MXT 26.5) the other day. I must say Bob is by far one of the best people I have ever done business with.
> 
> Now I just need to work on filling it up.


Very Very nice selection of sticks SIR!!!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That's not a humidor, that's a cigar store!


stlcards said:


> Got everything arranged and the RH up to par. It's not full, but it works for me. Especially the middle section, those are my babies lol.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's my little stash.








http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2109/11908737/21297840/349695891.jpg

























The rest are in my desk top at home.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Bill, that is a great collection of premium cigars


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Lifes too short for bad cigars.:eeek:

I forgot a pic. I updated it now.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I will post my freebie Thomas Cristiano Humi


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics from the cigar pictures section that I posted over the summer.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's an up to date pic of the cooler. It's almost full. I foresee another one before summer. Damn slope.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, I think you could get a few more boxes in there if you Tetris it just right, lol...


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Ron, I think you could get a few more boxes in there if you Tetris it just right, lol...


 oh i know i can. but not too many more.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, what kind of cooler is that? It already had the shelf supports built in? Mine has smooth sides and I can't shelve it like that unless I put supports in.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ron, that is amazing.

Great collection.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ron, that is amazing.

Great collection.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

*Here are some pics of my home humidors, I have another 100 ct. box on my desk at work.

The first one is a 300 ct., some of you may have the same box. I have a Hydra humidifer in this one.*










*Next is the 68 quart Coleman Coolidor that I just set up. I put in 4 of the cedar trays, which are a friction fit and are two trays deep. Full boxes are at the bottom. Humidification is by one pound of Heartfelt 65% beads and Oust fan.*










*I had to set up the cooler because I ordered a boatload of cigars this month. I'll post pictures later when I get all the deliveries in. *


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

That's a great collection Les.


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I have the same 300 ct. Is the Hydra the only humidifier you have in it

John


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I think after this month my Humis will all be full, then I'll have to stop shopping for a while :sad:


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

better leave room for those 'unexpected' packages to squeeze in there hot stuff


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Logan,

that last comment sounded a little perverted!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

here's a teaser pic of mine until I can get some better up close pics


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! I love the cabinet, and the LG Hydra is amazing!!!

I need to play "tetris" and get my fans mounted before I take some better pictures. I have a really bad feeling that I will fill this up and need another one....


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

where did you buy your hydra at?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Heartfeltindustries.com

They had a "Black Friday" deal on it. Ran me about $168 shipped for the LG commercial series.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> *Here are some pics of my home humidors, I have another 100 ct. box on my desk at work.
> 
> The first one is a 300 ct., some of you may have the same box. I have a Hydra humidifer in this one.*
> 
> ...


Nice smokes,


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

my hunidor


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

*heres my humidor and contents*

:whoohoo:


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice...I always loved the looks of that humidor


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Andy said:


> :whoohoo:


That looks awesome, very nice humi


----------



## CharlieCobra (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, time to post up mine I guess. I've been collecting actively for a month and on here for maybe a week so here goes.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Charlie, Welcome to the forum, 

Nice smokes, which Jr alts are those??


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Here is my baby*

5000 ct which I had the lights customized.


----------



## CharlieCobra (Jan 7, 2009)

SMOKE20 those are the Famous Brands by Plasencia. Very nice Maduro's and unfortunately sold out. They burn funny but the flavor is awesome. The ones in the bottom drawer with no bands are the RP Fusion 2nds. I'm hoping they age nicely because they're Dog Rockets at present.


----------



## CharlieCobra (Jan 7, 2009)

Cisco, that's a sweet humi. Nice collection too. One of these days I'll get a source or two for CC's.


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

My humi 



personal slave:


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

wtf kazz? i take it you own a shop? haha

and h2. what are the two long triangular boxes on the middle shelf one on either side of the middle box?


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> wtf kazz? i take it you own a shop? haha
> 
> and h2. what are the two long triangular boxes on the middle shelf one on either side of the middle box?


hahah I wish. its my boss's...

I simply just work there along with "personal slave" jon, and fitzy.

but I mean I grab my smokes for the work day while im there, so my cigar buying for the personal humidor has dropped dramatically


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

lol. i think i would be ok having a low stocked personal humi if i worked someplace like that!


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

ah yeah... but it makes me kind of neglect my humidor which as you can imagine has reaked havoc a few times


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

jfox520 said:


> I have the same 300 ct. Is the Hydra the only humidifier you have in it
> 
> John


John, sorry I didn't get back to you right away, didn't realize you were asking me a question.

Yes, the Hydra is all I need for the 300 ct. humidor. It is actually overkill, and takes up more space than I would like, but it does an excellent job maintaining the humidity, and since it is bigger than required, it doesn't have to run very often. I added an accessory fan to help circulate the air--I attached the fan to the humidor lid. It works really well.

If you want a humidifier that takes up less space, the cigar oasis ultra might be a better choice. It will fit into the lid of your humidor and replace one of those foam block humidifiers you have there now. Check it out here:

http://www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/product/cigar-oasis-ultra-3671.cfm


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Ron, what kind of cooler is that? It already had the shelf supports built in? Mine has smooth sides and I can't shelve it like that unless I put supports in.


sorry, i forgot to reply to your question...it's a coleman 150 QT marine cooler that i got at walmart. yes it had the slots already in it and i will soon be getting some cedar planks to use for the shelves.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron,

That's pretty sweet that you can put in shelves and stand it on end. I finally got mine set up the way I want it with cedar trays, so I am pretty satisfied with how it turned out. By the way, the cooler I'm using I got for free. It's a 68 quart Coleman model. I found it in a dumpster on a U.S. Army base in Germany that was being closed down around 1995. It was full of cleaning supplies (Comet, Formula 409, stuff like that).

I scrubbed it out really well and have been using it ever since! To get it ready for coolerdor duty I washed it really well with cleanser, then rinsed with bleach/water mixture, then clean water. Let it air dry for a couple of days (lid open of course), then put a box of baking soda in there and closed the lid for 3-4 days. After that I put in some old cigar boxes and started seasoning it--I'm really happy with the results.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sixpacksunday

They are Montecristos "D" 2005. Great smoke.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kazz great place to be miserable :rofl:


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> John, sorry I didn't get back to you right away, didn't realize you were asking me a question.
> 
> Yes, the Hydra is all I need for the 300 ct. humidor. It is actually overkill, and takes up more space than I would like, but it does an excellent job maintaining the humidity, and since it is bigger than required, it doesn't have to run very often. I added an accessory fan to help circulate the air--I attached the fan to the humidor lid. It works really well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.

John


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice stuff Les. How's the smoking scene in Korea?


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

shortstory5 said:


> Nice stuff Les. How's the smoking scene in Korea?


Don't want to threadjack, I'll answer that with a new thread.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Here is my baby*



Cisco Kid H2 said:


> 5000 ct which I had the lights customized.


charlie awsome


----------



## pimp3leet (Oct 22, 2008)

My 100ct and my ashtray








Oh no! It's empty!!








Oh wait..I guess not :ss









I've got three rows going on and it's about to overflow.
I have a feeling I'm going to need another one soon..


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

heres mine it not a lot but its expanding:violin: but its mine


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy said:


> heres mine it not a lot but its expanding:violin: but its mine


what happend to my pics will try again{sorry)


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

cannot put the right now maybe later sorry


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok guys here's my frist 100ct Humi. dont laugh to hard im still a newbie.

Top shelf

Bottom shelf


----------

